# New Cycle Club - Hornchurch Cycle Club



## spenno37 (24 Apr 2014)

Please see www.hornchurchcc.com

Hornchurch Cycle Club is a small friendly club founded by a group of friends with a love of cycling.We are calling for cyclists of all Levels. Join Us at Hornchurch CC for non competitive, friendly cycles and keep fit! We aim to get out on the roads each and every weekend, various routes, various distances with the aim always to stick together as a group and enjoy the Essex Countryside. Our members have taken part in fundraising cycles, John O Groats to Lands End, London to Paris, London to Plymouth and the Prudential London 100. We have supported charities such as GibMissionAfricaUK, Help for Hospices, Children with Cancer UK. All members are welcome to take part in any fundraising event to raise money for charities of their choice. The club will also look to enter sportives as a club and as individual riders representing the club. If you would like to join the club, please contact our club secretary at hornchurchcc@outlook.com for further information. There is a small yearly fee, this pays for the running of the club. Club jerseys are also available at a cost. A selection of videos for the challenges we have been involved in are to the left. Take a look!We look forward to seeing you at the next cycle! Club Committee Chairman - Paul NewtonTreasurer - Spencer LittlechildSecretary - Dave Raven


----------

